# Safari 3.2, comment importer signet de Internet Explorer



## G-nome (25 Décembre 2008)

bonsoir à tous,

comment faire pour importer les favoris d internet explorer ou opera dans Safari 3.2 sous Leopard?

merci


----------



## r e m y (25 Décembre 2008)

Menu Fichier puis Importer signets...


----------



## G-nome (25 Décembre 2008)

ca va ca fonctionne mais il fallait que les signets soient au format .html


----------

